# compressor o6233 21.0hp 24 liter sip help!!



## hel jones (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Can any one advice me how to set up my compressor...I am new to this and need to know how to attach the ciricular item to the compressor... Any advice on setting up one would be great as instructions very vague...thanks in advance 
helen


----------

